# Fiamma adjustments



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All
On my Fiamma I have 3 arms as you wind out the awning the front end sags down and clouts the casing.

Does anyone know the method of adjusting the Dual Shock Absorber so the awning arms do not strike the casing? There are 2 adjusting nuts on each unit which nut does what? In the case of having 3 arms which order does one adjust them?

Any advise or point to a web site would be welcome.

Kind regards


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Try Johns Cross Motorhomes, they were very helpfull when my awning needed adjustment,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

See my posting on another forum for lessons in how NOT to adjust awning arms!

David

http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=9077&posts=12


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave

Yes having seen your comments, is why I need to kind someone with experience. Tried several dealers and installers they haven't got a clue as they all are convinced it is set up properly from the factory. As far as they are concerned it appears to be suck it and see. As long as they can get it to the end user stowed in place it doesn't matter from there on.

Kind regards


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Richard, Open your awning about 12 inch only, using a 14mm spanner tighten the topmost of the two nuts by no more than 1/2 a turn, this will lift the swivel joint in the centre of the arm upwards. It is normal for these to foul on the box as you are stowing the awning away. Do NOT try adjusting anything else as you may regret it, Steve


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Good morning Sergeant

Many thanks for the information. Having seen so many messups people have made is why I posted the query. I have also just got a reply from Fiamma in Orlando US saying the same thing. Adjustment is the top, the bottom holds it all together. So our MHF web site is being visited over there. Not quite sure how they got my email, but its nice to know, it beats all the porn spam that is coming on my URL.
Kind regards


----------

